# spartan mini jetter



## WilsonPlumbing (Mar 12, 2013)

hey guys anyone know the value of a used few year old Spartan mini jet machine would be? I have a lead on one and would like to have an idea before I get there tomorrow. I am told it is 4 or 5 yrs old but has been used very little. Assuming when I get there it works as it should. What price should I try to be at?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

WilsonPlumbing said:


> hey guys anyone know the value of a used few year old Spartan mini jet machine would be? I have a lead on one and would like to have an idea before I get there tomorrow. I am told it is 4 or 5 yrs old but has been used very little. Assuming when I get there it works as it should. What price should I try to be at?


 Model # would help


----------



## WilsonPlumbing (Mar 12, 2013)

ok guys now im not even sure what model it is but here are the pics they sent me. Any clue as to which model. It looks nothing like the current ones.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'd go 300 for it.


----------



## WilsonPlumbing (Mar 12, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> I'd go 300 for it.


 
do you know what model it is or anything more about it? is it any good?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

To big, to heavy, mismatched components. Looks like 3/8 hose when you really just need 50' of 3/16 at the max. I have a gorlitz jetter with almost the same specs as your and I don't use it anymore and certainly not as much as I thought I would've. Also remember that it's easy to burn out a pump....30 seconds of not water and the seals are shot. 

Contact Marvin on the ridgid forum...goes by Rod Man and is the same Marvin from AJ Coleman. He'll know what it is down to the locknut holding the wheels.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I can't recall the model #, that is a first generation Spartan jetter though. Back then the theory was longer distances needed larger hoses. This machine was built with the idea of jetting 4" and 6" grease and sludge lines. (back then it was unheard of to cut roots with a cart jetter even the gas units)

You can still use the larger hose as long as there is a clean out. Smaller hoses work best for 3" and smaller lines and getting through traps.

When I get in front of acomputer I will post more and a model #. Thanks for the pictures. 

Oh and I would jot give more than 500 for it. Can get a brand new electric jetter for around 1500 and know for a fact the hose and nozzles are in good shape.


----------



## WilsonPlumbing (Mar 12, 2013)

any ideas what years they made this one?


----------

